# Adding MRV/Zipper to a DTiVo later



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

I just got a new pair of DSR704 DTiVos and want to get them running ASAP. Eventually I will want MRV but it's not critical yet. Can I add MRV or Zipper these machines later, without losing the programming already recorded? Or do I have to hack them before I ever record anything?

Jonathan


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can do it later but the recordings prior to it will be encrypted.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

and encrypted recordings aren't viewable over MRV


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

ahh I was wondering about the whole encryption thing. OK, good to know. Guess I'll just zipper them both first, just not sure when I'll have the time to sit down and do it. Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

ForrestB said:


> and encrypted recordings aren't viewable over MRV


Are you sure? I've never had a problem transferring and watching pre-Zipper shows. I will verify this in the next couple of days.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

SteelersFan said:


> Are you sure? I've never had a problem transferring and watching pre-Zipper shows. I will verify this in the next couple of days.


OOh yes please do verify that, if it's not actually a problem then I'll get these boxes in service immediately without waiting to zipper.

On a secondary note, can I zipper a drive that has never been enabled on the TiVo? I ordered barebones TiVos from PTV and got separate ready-to-install HDs for them. Do I need to run them on the TiVos once first before zippering, or can I zipper them fresh?

Thanks folks!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

They are viewable over MRV but not the "other" thing we are not allowed to talk about.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

vanclute said:


> On a secondary note, can I zipper a drive that has never been enabled on the TiVo?


Yes.


vanclute said:


> Do I need to run them on the TiVos once first before zippering, or can I zipper them fresh?
> 
> Thanks folks!


No, but it may be worth it on the first one to make sure everything works ok and that you have your process correct.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

OK it sounds like I'm in good shape. Just to clarify (anyone more knowledgable please correct me if I'm wrong!):

I am going to take my two new DTiVos and slap the fresh, pre-configured, HDs in them, and fire them up. At that point I should be able to use all the normal TiVo features, plus MRV between the machines. I will not be able to do "the other thing" due to the encryption, but that's fine with me for my needs. If at a later point I want to Zipper the drives, I can pull them out and do so, and I will not lose all my existing programming.

Does this about sum it up accurately?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

vanclute said:


> OK it sounds like I'm in good shape. Just to clarify (anyone more knowledgable please correct me if I'm wrong!):
> 
> I am going to take my two new DTiVos and slap the fresh, pre-configured, HDs in them, and fire them up. At that point I should be able to use all the normal TiVo features, plus MRV between the machines. I will not be able to do "the other thing" due to the encryption, but that's fine with me for my needs. If at a later point I want to Zipper the drives, I can pull them out and do so, and I will not lose all my existing programming.
> 
> Does this about sum it up accurately?


Nope. You won't have MRV (or any networking, ftp, or bash) until you Zipper. Sorry.
BTW, what do you mean by pre-configured?


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> They are viewable over MRV but not the "other" thing we are not allowed to talk about.


I'm confused here... the above made me believe I COULD use MRV to view programming, but not "the other thing".

Is there a consensus here on which of the following 2 options is accurate:

1. MRV will not work at all on a stock S2 DTiVo and it must be hacked (Zippered, etc.) first.

2. MRV will work fine on a stock S2 DTiVo, you just can't do all the other fun things that hacking enables.

I just want to be able to watch programs recorded in one room, from the other room.

And by pre-configured I mean, already loaded with a TiVo image and all pre-set for the machines I'm putting the drives in. No hack installed though, just a stock drive.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

vanclute said:


> I'm confused here... the above made me believe I COULD use MRV to view programming, but not "the other thing".
> 
> Is there a consensus here on which of the following 2 options is accurate:
> 
> ...


ttodd1 meant that the shows recorded before hacking could be MRV'd after hacking.
You can wait for a consensus but I can tell you this for sure: The USB ports are basically inactive until you hack. So... no networking. Sorry if we confused you.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

In other words your option number one is the correct one. (one more vote towards the consensus).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just enabled MRV on my two DTiVos last week. Prior to that I used the PTVNet disc earlier in the Summer to enable network access to program etc. I wish I would have enabled MRV sooner. And I can definitely watch shows through MRV that were recored prior to any Hacks. We watched a Lifetime movie my girlfriend recorded last winter using MRV to watch it. And you definitely can't do the thing you can't talk about with shows recorded before the MRV was enabled. Now if I can just get MRV for my HDTiVos. That will go a long way toward staying with DirecTv.


----------



## vanclute (Aug 4, 2003)

OK, thanks folks... now I get it. So, I absolutely positively MUST Zipper or otherwise hack my boxes before I can use MRV. For safety, I will first connect the drives as they came, to make sure that they work. Then before anything has been recorded, I'll pull them back out and Zipper 'em.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

vanclute said:


> OK, thanks folks... now I get it. So, I absolutely positively MUST Zipper or otherwise hack my boxes before I can use MRV. For safety, I will first connect the drives as they came, to make sure that they work. Then before anything has been recorded, I'll pull them back out and Zipper 'em.
> 
> Sound like a plan?


 :up:


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Just a for whats its worth statement...

Assuming you already have all the software for zipper on a cd ready to go, it only takes a few minutes to zipper them. The hard part (if you can call it that) is actually telnetting into your tivo on the network the first time and running the tweak.sh script. BTW you don't have to run tweak immeadiately it just installs the enhancements, TELNET is enabled with the zipper script while the drive is in the tivo.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> BTW you don't have to run tweak immeadiately it just installs the enhancements, TELNET is enabled with the zipper script while the drive is in the tivo.


But, I would suggest running it immediately, or your shows will remain encrypted.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rbautch said:


> But, I would suggest running it immediately, or your shows will remain encrypted.


I would too, but IF you are installing a HD but don't have all the networking stuff ready it could be put off until you have ALL the remaining ducks lined up


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

I have an RCA DVR 80 with two 250GB drives in it. I've been holding off on the Zipper because I was under the impression that you couldn't even watch the pre-zipper recorded stuff on your DTiVo once it was Zippered. Incorrect?

If all I lose is the ability to MRV the pre-zippered recordings and "doing that other thing" with the pre-zippered recordings then I'll go ahead and do the hack.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

TheMerk said:


> I have an RCA DVR 80 with two 250GB drives in it. I've been holding off on the Zipper because I was under the impression that you couldn't even watch the pre-zipper recorded stuff on your DTiVo once it was Zippered. Incorrect?
> 
> If all I lose is the ability to MRV the pre-zippered recordings and "doing that other thing" with the pre-zippered recordings then I'll go ahead and do the hack.


I believe the only thing you would lose is the ability to do the other thing with pre-zippered (or more accurately pre-enhanced) recordings.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

TheMerk said:


> I have an RCA DVR 80 with two 250GB drives in it. I've been holding off on the Zipper because I was under the impression that you couldn't even watch the pre-zipper recorded stuff on your DTiVo once it was Zippered. Incorrect?
> 
> If all I lose is the ability to MRV the pre-zippered recordings and "doing that other thing" with the pre-zippered recordings then I'll go ahead and do the hack.


From a couple of posts above:


SteelersFan said:


> I've never had a problem transferring and watching pre-Zipper shows.





aaronwt said:


> I can definitely watch shows through MRV that were recored prior to any Hacks.


You are definitely good to go!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TheMerk said:


> I have an RCA DVR 80 with two 250GB drives in it. I've been holding off on the Zipper because I was under the impression that you couldn't even watch the pre-zipper recorded stuff on your DTiVo once it was Zippered. Incorrect?
> 
> If all I lose is the ability to MRV the pre-zippered recordings and "doing that other thing" with the pre-zippered recordings then I'll go ahead and do the hack.


Basically the only things done to the tivo drive (as far as hacking is concerned) while it is out of the tivo are:

1. Enables telnet access (includes gathering network info, setting up the network, and sets up the telnet client). 
2. Puts all the files needed for the enhancement (tweak.sh, etc.) on the tivo drive.

Post drive install tweak.sh does everything else (install all hacks, turns off encryption...). See The enhancement Script Thread here for exact details. The out of the Tivo box part of the process in no way affects the usability of the tivo. As stated before, the encryption status does not impede the ability to view the content on the machine that it was recorded on. I can say that from first hand experience. Others have said that it does not affect the ability to view the content when MRV'd. I don't have any first hand experience with that, but I believe it to be true.

Having said this, Even though you can, I would NOT zipper a dtivo until you have everything you need to finish the job. Meaning having all the additional hardware (COMPATIBLE network adapters, wiring, routers, etc.) on hand or at least ordered and shipping and the time to sit and play with network settings (especially if you plan on using wireless). The time consuming part isn't installing the hacks it is getting everything tweaked just so. and the most common issues are getting the network up and running properly.

A word of advice for novices, get a serial cable so that you can access your tivo directly from a computer not over the network. That way when you honk up your network connection to your tivo (and you will) you may be able to fix the problem without pulling the drive and starting from scratch.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Let me ask this then, I have the Linksys USB adaptor that works with the newest version of the Zipper, so I'm good as far as networking goes. 

As far as a serial cable, what would I need? I have the serial cable that came with one of my other tivos, is that good enough?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

TheMerk said:


> Let me ask this then, I have the Linksys USB adaptor that works with the newest version of the Zipper, so I'm good as far as networking goes.
> 
> As far as a serial cable, what would I need? I have the serial cable that came with one of my other tivos, is that good enough?


If your Network adapter is compatible your golden. Just follow the instructions to the letter, when you enter in an IP address for you tivo make sure it is in the same subnet as the rest of your network, and not in the range used by DHCP on your router and you can have your tivo hacked and back in your system in as little as 30 minutes (or less with practice). you will then probably spend the next hour or so looking around and trying stuff and setting the hacks just so. If you have some issues be sure to check the wiki (see my sig) it has a lot of info on the common issues.

As far as the serial cable goes, If it came with an SA tivo it should work,I don't think the DTV models came with them (none of mine didn't anyway). it should have a stereo mini jack on one end and a db-9 (?) on the other, you might need a gender changer for the db-9 end. you can also buy them from tivo, 9th tee, ptvupgrade, weaknees..etc, make your own (search for directions in this forum). Or if you have a pronto remote, some of the older models have a cable that works.


----------

